
My Dream Phone – the iPhone-Lite - kaseyb002
https://medium.com/@kaseyb002/my-dream-phone-the-iphone-lite-31386f8ac66d
======
chadash
I've been looking for a phone like this, but can't find one. A few tweaks I'd
make though:

* Email is allowed, but no push notifications

* Anything that works with Android Auto or Apple Carplay should work _while the phone is connected to my car_. But only apps explicitly meant for use in the car. I'd actually prefer it if all other apps _don 't_ work in the car, since it's tempting to respond to a text while driving, even when I know it's dangerous.

* $5 for 15 minutes of browser is a bit steep. $1 going to charity for every 15 minutes I use my browser will mean a good amount of money going to charity, but will still keep me thoughtful in terms of how I use my phone

